# I want to learn themeing



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

I've looked at quite a few guides, but I don't know how to edit the pngs in gimp. Also, I would like to add some different png for battery & wifi. 
Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nevermind, I finally figured it out in gimp. Boy its time consuming.


----------

